# fedora 11 update keeps getting pushed back



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2009)

is this annoying for anyone? i have been fine with fedora 10 but some of the new features look worth the update.

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/11/FeatureList


----------



## xfire (Jun 1, 2009)

Boot times seem tempting but if it ain't broken don't fix it.


----------



## Munki (Jun 1, 2009)

Well im currently on Ubuntu 9, and ive found somethings that need to be worked out. I just installed the update like 5 mins ago. There were a good many, so maybe the Fedora update was moved back due to the many bugs in Ubuntu 9? Im extremely new to Linux, but Windows is starting to push my buttons too hard. Not to mention Free is better.


----------



## Munki (Jun 1, 2009)

or......

A late discovered and just potentially fixed anaconda storage bug[1] has
necessitated another week slip of our schedule.  The change is important
but invasive enough to require re-validating our storage tests.  We were
already late in producing the Release Candidate and there is not enough
time to produce another one and validate it in time for next Tuesday's
release date.  Therefor we have decided to enact another week long slip
of the release.  This gives us time to create a second release candidate
and fully validate it and hand it off to the mirrors in plenty of time
to sync up for the new release date of June 9th.  As much as we regret
slipping, we also wish to avoid easily trigger-able bugs in our release,
particularly in software that cannot be fixed with a 0-day update.

At this time we would only accept tag requests for critical issues.

[1]: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=500808



Thats there "reasoning" behind the latest push back.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd rather a quality product, than an early product.

Otherwise, you get really cool things like Vista and windows ME.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I'd rather a quality product, than an early product.
> 
> Otherwise, you get really cool things like Vista and windows ME.



 true im happy to wait for the updates so long as they are correct. it is just a pain when i was planning on doing all the upgrades this past weekend while less people are on my servers.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 11, 2009)

Upgrading to fedora 11 from fedora 10 tonight.  Interested to see if I actually get the faster boot times with ext4 and the other updates.  One of the main functions of my linux partition is being able to boot up my computer and login quickly when I'm in a hurry, so I'm excited.


----------

